# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Wanneer werkt minocin tegen acne?

## Tim540

Hallo,

Mijn naam is Tim en ik ben een jongen van 17 jaar.Ik begin pas net last te krijgen van juigdpuistjes en een milde vorm van acne... Mijn dokter heeft mij het middeltje Minocin voorgeschreven.

Ik heb puistjes op mijn slapen(hoofd), onder mijn kin en op mijn rug... Om eerlijk te zijn wordt ik daar erg onzeker van... Ookal is het een milde vorm, ik durf niet eens meer uittegaan of leuke dingen te doen...

Ik kan niet wachten totdat ik verlost ben van deze kwaal... Want ik merk aan mezelf dat ik er psychisch erg aan lijd...

Als iemadn mij zou kunnen vertellen hoe lang het ongeveer duurt voordat het medicijn Minocin resultaat heeft, zou mij dit zeer opluchten... Ik weet nu namelijk gewoon niet waar ik aan toe ben...

Ik slik nu 6 dagen Minocin en elke dag 1 capsule van 100mg.

Hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen of advies geven... want ik kan er niet echt mee omgaan... ik heb zoiets dergelijks namelijk nooit gehad&#33;

----------


## Radulf

Dag Tim,

Ik heb zelf last (gehad) van matige tot ernstige acne, en wat bij mij erg goed werkte (en werkt, want ik gebruik het nog steeds), zijn antibiotica. Ze lossen het probleem niet op, maar gaan de onsteking, dus de eigenlijke puisten, tegen. Als je het regelmatig gebruikt, zie je helemaal niets meer van de acne&#33; Dat was althans mijn ervaring. 

De antibiotica die ik gebruik, heten &#39;Zinnat&#39; (pillen; bij mij werkt een halve pil van 125 mg per dag voldoende) en &#39;Dalacin&#39; (lotion). Beide zijn alleen op recept verkrijgbaar. Zinnat is bij mij (veruit) het effectiefst, maar omdat je tegen antibiotica resistent kunt worden, is het goed om regelmatig af te wisselen. Zinnat wordt volledig vergoed; voor Dalacin betaal je een euro of 10, schat ik (maar je doet met één flesje gemakkelijk een maand of langer).

Ik heb andere middeln gebruikt, soms vrij agressief, maar dit was het enige wat werkte - en erg goed&#33;

----------


## franke19

hoi kijk eens op www.activpower.com mischien iets voor jou

----------


## Leontien

Hoi Tim,

Ik weet niet of het middel nu werkt bij jou. Toch heb ik op een website info gevonden over het middel minocin. Hopelijk heb je er iets aan.

Minocin is een antibioticum dat werkzaam is tegen ziektekiemen (= micro-organismen) die gevoelig zijn voor minocycline. 

Wanneer *minder antibioticum* wordt gebruikt dan is voorgeschreven, bestaat de kans dat de *bacterie ongevoelig* wordt (= bacteriële resistentie) voor dit middel. De infectie gaat dan mogelijk niet over of komt weer terug na stoppen met het gebruik (= recidiveren) van dit medicijn. 

Bron: http://www.consumed.nl/lic/mmg/genee...eid=10&id=1784

----------


## jenneke

TIM

minocin helpt tegen acne maar het duurt even voor je resultaat ziet ongeveer 2 maanden zeker wel. verder is het jammeer dat de acne terugkeert als je stopt met de minocin. er zijn ook deppers met lotion met een lage dosis antibiotica en het voordeel daarvan is dat je ze alleen lokaal gebruikt ze heten dalacin-t en eryderm welke het beste voor je werkt is uitproberen en afwisselen kan nodig zijn als je er niet meer op reageert. bacterien kunnen resistent worden vandaar. jaren aan de minocin is geen optie . meestal wordt minocin gebruikt om de zaak onder controle te krijgen en dan onderhouden met de deppers en goede huidverzorging (niet te aggressief want dat kan juist tot vettere huisd leiden. goed spul voor je huidverzorging is er van av&#232;ne, kun je per internet bij een apotheek in nootdorp krijgen, er is een hele lijn van, ook een dagverzorging als je huid te droog of geiiriteerd zou worden door dermatologische behandelingen.) regelmatig een huidzuiverdend kleimasker (die van clinique werkt &#233;cht) doet wonderen.

succes,

jenneke

----------


## Sam339

hallo mensen! 
mijn naam is sam. ik ben 20. ik heb zelfde probleem als Tim maar dan erger.het meeste puistjes zitten op mijn hoofdhuid. daardoor verlies ik ook haar. mijn haar word dun en zwak. ik gebruik al zeker 10 maanden minocin. eerste 10 dagen moest ik 200 mg innemen en daarna 100 per dag. maar het werkt niet en van mijn arts moet ik nog steeds minocin gebruiken. nu ik dit lees dat het gebruiken van minocin voor een lange periode geen optie is, ben ik met jullie mee eens. want ik zie niet veel verbetering. het is wel een hele tijd geleden dat Tim dit onderwerp naar voren heeft gebracht. als nog vraag ik jullie of jullie mij ook advies kunnen geven wat ik moet doen. ik dank jullie zeer.
tot snel.

----------

